# Extended Batteries



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone use any of the extendd batteries , HTC or aftermarket? I was trying to read reviews over at Amazon but there are several to choose from which is best?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

HTC Mike said:


> Anyone use any of the extendd batteries , HTC or aftermarket? I was trying to read reviews over at Amazon but there are several to choose from which is best?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I use the highest capacity seidio extended battery ... highly recommended.


----------



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

Whew can I find it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

HTC Mike said:


> Whew can I find it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


EBay is the best source currently if one of either the the 3200 or 3500 mAh extended batteries gets listed. Unfortunately, Amazon AND seidio no longer stock the extended batteries. I tried a mess of batteries early on, and seidio's 3500 mAh extended battery is hands down the best for this phone, added bulk and all.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

If you dont totally need the extended batteries the Rezound battery was a godsend to my bolt. Drastically improved life so long as you don't over charge them since they have smart chips in them


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Some users that run rezound batteries on the bolt have complained of erratic battery reporting by the system, but if you need a bit more charge for daily usage, yes, a rezound battery will do without necessitating the purchase of an extended battery door (the battery doors available weren't all created equally either. The yellowish metallic pieces located on the inside face of the door are antennas for data signal reception. Some manufacturers evidently weren't concerned with producing an antenna configuration on their doors that would actually allow for data connectivity. Caveat emptor if you decide on an extended battery/door for your thunderbolt).


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Some users that run rezound batteries on the bolt have complained of erratic battery reporting by the system, but if you need a bit more charge for daily usage, yes, a rezound battery will do without necessitating the purchase of an extended battery door (the battery doors available weren't all created equally either. The yellowish metallic pieces located on the inside face of the door are antennas for data signal reception. Some manufacturers evidently weren't concerned with producing an antenna configuration on their doors that would actually allow for data connectivity. Caveat emptor if you decide on an extended battery/door for your thunderbolt).


Yeah that is one of the reasons I am even hesitant to nab a new oem back for my standard bolt door despite the fact the t and c fell off, and there is now a hole on one of the sides where it cracked off. I do get somewhat erratic reporting of battery life at times but it is nothing that a hot restart doesn't fix. If it's burning fast just hot restart it then let it get low then charge her up runs good as new. It more or less doubled my original battery life. If you need an extended battery though seidio are definetly the way to go


----------



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

So what's the best extended battery door then to us with the seidio battery?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

HTC Mike said:


> So what's the best extended battery door then to us with the seidio battery?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The best door is the extended door also made by seidio. Most of their extended thunderbolt batteries (they made at least three different capacity ext. Batteries for the bolt) included the extended door. IMO, seidio's doors are superior to even the OEM version. On a somewhat unrelated note, my seidio case even has an external kickstand like the er... naked bolt. Lol.


----------



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

so like this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIDIO-EXTENDED-BATTERY-HTC-THUNDERBOLT-ADR6400-3200mAh-/360586871536?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item53f4a702f0


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

HTC Mike said:


> so like this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIDIO-EXTENDED-BATTERY-HTC-THUNDERBOLT-ADR6400-3200mAh-/360586871536?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item53f4a702f0


Exactly. I'd "buy now" were I looking for one.


----------

